# The Kingsway Cinema, Gala Bingo, Kingsheath,Birmingham,August 2010



## TranKmasT (Aug 2, 2010)

The Kingsway Cinema in Kings Heath opened 85 years ago and was designed by Horace G Bradley. The same architect was responsible for a number of Birmingham cinemas - all in the neo-classical style.

It closed as a cinema in May 1980 when the final films were "The Bermuda Triangle" and a documentary feature "Encounter with Disaster".

Gala Bingo opened on the site in 1982 and closed in 2007.

As a cinema the building had 1362 seats and it was licensed as a bingo hall for 903 occupants. The current planning application is for a 300-seat restaurant and banqueting/conference facility with a capacity of 400.

Thanks to Donebythehands for asking me along and providing the the fat bingo markers he swiped off his nan so we could have a game.

1)





2)




3)




4)



5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)




19)




20)




21)




22)




23)




24)




25)


----------



## PetrolDerelict (Sep 20, 2010)

*Amazing Find*

Brilliant find! It's amazing this building hasn't been trashed yet!


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 20, 2010)

Great place, great location and even better pics.
You go exploring with a lot of ppl lol.


----------

